
Font detectives who ferret out fakery - fanf2
https://www.wired.com/story/meet-the-font-detectives-who-ferret-out-fakery/
======
ComputerGuru
The morning after the Pakistan scandal hit the news, I woke up with a lot of
traffic to my blog post from June 2006 that covered the new "C" fonts from
Microsoft from the Vista and Office betas:
[https://neosmart.net/blog/2006/a-comprehensive-look-at-
the-n...](https://neosmart.net/blog/2006/a-comprehensive-look-at-the-new-
microsoft-fonts/)

As the article says, Calibri wasn't _commercially_ available until November,
but people found out I had access to it and that I had posted screenshots of
text typed in that font dating a full 5 months before the commercial release
(and before the forgery in question).

------
jaclaz
Maybe lesser known than the cases presented in the article, there is a very
similar case with more serious implications than some press misinformation or
copyright infringement:

[http://rodrik.typepad.com/dani_rodriks_weblog/2012/10/did-
mi...](http://rodrik.typepad.com/dani_rodriks_weblog/2012/10/did-microsoft-
steal-its-fonts-from-the-turkish-army.html)

------
CM30
Reminds me of a case that came to light today. Apparently an early beta of a
Star Fox game was found for the Virtual Boy, with pictures posted online.

However as people quickly figured out, the font used was only released online
in 2011. So it couldn't have been used for a game released in 1995.

Similar logic was used for the renders (taken from a 1997 game) and the rating
pending logo.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fyuq7TL...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fyuq7TLukQMJ:www.planetvb.com/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php%3Ftopic_id%3D6836%26post_id%3D38151+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/nintendo/comments/70axwv/star_fox_r...](https://www.reddit.com/r/nintendo/comments/70axwv/star_fox_redzone_unreleased_virtual_boy/?st=J7M5JW9S&sh=3d631a01)

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
The impact of the Bush Killian fake memo was huge. This was the first time
that a major news network put out a demonstrably false partisan news report
with potentially major political implications. The news media is still living
with the loss of trust from that incident.

~~~
Overtonwindow
With this recent election, I don't think the media has learned its lesson. Not
just the fake Russian dossier on Trump, but also the three CNN reporters who
resigned for another forged document[0]

[0]. [http://www.latimes.com/business/hollywood/la-fi-ct-cnn-
resig...](http://www.latimes.com/business/hollywood/la-fi-ct-cnn-
resignation-20170626-story.html)

~~~
jlgaddis
I haven't heard much of the Russian dossier on Trump since shortly after the
initial news broke. Was it proven to be fake or is it just that there's been
public evidence to suggest that it's real?

~~~
jlgaddis
Too late to edit my comment now, but

> _... is it just that there 's been public evidence ..._

should read

> _... is it just that there 's not been any public evidence ..._

------
Overtonwindow
This came up recently for myself. I received an email from someone claiming to
represent a legislative group pushing an amendment to a bill. They said
"here's an amendment we worked out, will you sign on?" Looking at it I could
see, when you let the eyes rest out of focus, that the fonts were not the
same. Two slightly different fonts. This with the version history showing it
had been modified that day, from an original creating months before, made me
deeply suspicious. So I said no, and it was a good thing I did. The bill
failed which is what I wanted.

